# Is SEO Now About Optimizing for Mobile SEO?



## kevincook (Dec 5, 2017)

*Is “SEO” Now About Optimizing for “Mobile SEO”?*

Is “SEO” Now About Optimizing for “Mobile SEO”?

According to Google, there are 27.8 billion more queries performed on mobile than desktop.


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

*Re: Is “SEO” Now About Optimizing for “Mobile SEO”?*



kevincook said:


> Is “SEO” Now About Optimizing for “Mobile SEO”?
> 
> According to Google, there are 27.8 billion more queries performed on mobile than desktop.


If you would know my ex girl, you would see google is right. She went on a poop with a freaking phone...

Talking about me, I use phone only for calling.


----------



## DBZAnime (Mar 22, 2018)

*Re: Is “SEO” Now About Optimizing for “Mobile SEO”?*

I would say this is true. Most searches are done on the phone these days. Everyone has a smart phone after all. It's unbelievably convenient for most.


----------



## LancerFlorida (Mar 20, 2018)

*Re: Is “SEO” Now About Optimizing for “Mobile SEO”?*

All marketing is about MOBILE.
However Mobile opens new portals of access to the consumer for the business owner.

Those running storefronts MUST become familiar with 'inbound' marketing (not inbox marketing) and proximity detection.
Unfortunately, a business owner must have their feet in both camps, inbound and search optimization.

MOBILE SEO is more about 'dynamic detection' ability of the business owners website to conform to the device in use. SEO, as you know, is controlled by BIG G and their magical algorithms and worse their deep learning AI. That means to organically prevail the business owner must create authority through educational pillar posts. But whose has time to write 10,000 meaningful words! We've got work to do! That means buying eyes and redirecting traffic through paid traffic strategies.
Best resource I have used for SEO optimization in my business is SEMrush.com


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Is “SEO” Now About Optimizing for “Mobile SEO”?*

The search engines work the same on a mobile device as on a desktop, so the term "mobile friendly" pertains more to website design than it does to SEO. 

I've found that a lot of telemarketers selling SEO services don't even know what SEO is, but they are quick to "guarantee" their results. (Except in the SEO world the word "guarantee" doesn't mean you'll get a refund if they don't do what they say, in fact the salespeople don't know what "guarantee" means either because I've asked them LOL.)

I was able to make all my webpages "mobile friendly" (at least according to Google SearchTest) by adding an html tag within the header of my page and another tag in my CSS index.


----------



## iteestore (Mar 16, 2018)

*Re: Is “SEO” Now About Optimizing for “Mobile SEO”?*

This is exactly what I want to know


----------



## kevincook (Dec 5, 2017)

*Re: Is “SEO” Now About Optimizing for “Mobile SEO”?*

To succeed with mobile SEO today, site needs to at least work on mobile devices. So make sure if mobile visitors get hit with a mini version of your desktop site, you’re in trouble.

I think "AMP" is the best method as previously I used for my website


----------



## trnkumar0 (Mar 12, 2018)

*Re: Is “SEO” Now About Optimizing for “Mobile SEO”?*

If you are Looking for SEO for your Mobile website & desktop website . Ill help you out im into this field from past 6 Years and optimized 100 of Corporate Customers in India & abroad. If you Need any Thing related to website development & Seo or Any other services like UI designing wireframing ..ill help you out with just nominal fee. you can reach me out @trnkumar0@gmail.com


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: Is “SEO” Now About Optimizing for “Mobile SEO”?*

Couple of years ago Google apparently changed their criteria to favour sites that were mobile friendly in search results.
Know they are saying that sites without a valid security certificate ( green padlock in the search bar) won't get listed at all from later this year.
You will need a url that starts with https:// (not http://).


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Is “SEO” Now About Optimizing for “Mobile SEO”?*

Google started rolling out mobile first search engine results this April. Sites that are the most mobile-friendly get some type of algorithmic preference (who knows how much) over non-mobile-friendly sites. It isn't good enough to be just mobile-friendly. Sites have to be fast or potential customers will click away. AMP pages are recommended. Google has help information on how to create them. I haven't tackled them yet but they are definitely on my to-do list.

What gets me is the constant need to make pages faster while being expected to add more content, files and tags (MORE CODE) to the same pages. Also, things are becoming more technical. Its hard to keep up with everything including social marketing!


----------



## joelvc (Apr 11, 2018)

*Re: Is “SEO” Now About Optimizing for “Mobile SEO”?*



Ripcord said:


> The search engines work the same on a mobile device as on a desktop, so the term "mobile friendly" pertains more to website design than it does to SEO.
> 
> I've found that a lot of telemarketers selling SEO services don't even know what SEO is, but they are quick to "guarantee" their results. (Except in the SEO world the word "guarantee" doesn't mean you'll get a refund if they don't do what they say, in fact the salespeople don't know what "guarantee" means either because I've asked them LOL.)
> 
> I was able to make all my webpages "mobile friendly" (at least according to Google SearchTest) by adding an html tag within the header of my page and another tag in my CSS index.




Actually with AMP, this is changing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevincook (Dec 5, 2017)

*Re: Is “SEO” Now About Optimizing for “Mobile SEO”?*



SunEmbroidery said:


> Google started rolling out mobile first search engine results this April. Sites that are the most mobile-friendly get some type of algorithmic preference (who knows how much) over non-mobile-friendly sites. It isn't good enough to be just mobile-friendly. Sites have to be fast or potential customers will click away. AMP pages are recommended. Google has help information on how to create them. I haven't tackled them yet but they are definitely on my to-do list.
> 
> What gets me is the constant need to make pages faster while being expected to add more content, files and tags (MORE CODE) to the same pages. Also, things are becoming more technical. Its hard to keep up with everything including social marketing!



Agree 
I think you should go with AMP as soon as possible, As I know Google is planning to more focus on voice search in near future.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Is “SEO” Now About Optimizing for “Mobile SEO”?*

This is good information. Thanks! Since reading these, I've looked more into SSL and AMP and realize I have some work to do on my site (and it sounds like I'd better do it pretty soon...)


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Is “SEO” Now About Optimizing for “Mobile SEO”?*

I think "mobile-friendly" pertains to the overall design primarily but you also have to consider how your SEO works in the stacked (mobile-friendly) versions of your site. Gone are the days when you just had a simple page!

Many people transition their sites to https during slower times (not during their busy season) because its normal to experience some loss of sales while the search engines are indexing new https pages that your old pages should be redirecting to. Google's Webmaster Console is a good tool to check to see that your new https pages are being indexed.


----------



## mcronie626 (Nov 16, 2016)

*Re: Is “SEO” Now About Optimizing for “Mobile SEO”?*

Yes following reasons that more people are highly relay on mobile search 



- Today, more people search on mobile phones than computers.
- People are five times more likely to leave a site if it isn’t mobile-friendly.
- Over half of mobile users will leave a website if it takes longer than three seconds to load.

Because more people search on mobile than on computers, mobile generates more page views. If your site is not mobile-friendly, users are less likely to stick around. And if your site is slow, they may not even wait for the page to load.


Hope this will helps you!
Thanks!


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Is “SEO” Now About Optimizing for “Mobile SEO”?*

Google's Page Speed Insights is a great speed testing tool:

https://developers.google.com/speed/pagespeed/insights/

I also like https://www.dareboost.com/en/dashboard and https://gtmetrix.com


----------



## kevincook (Dec 5, 2017)

*Re: Is “SEO” Now About Optimizing for “Mobile SEO”?*

you can't simply make your site responsive and truly call it mobile-ready, you need to understand the basics, how and why - with experiment


----------



## ms6276176 (Jul 17, 2018)

Today almost 70% of search engine traffic is from mobile. Optimize your your site for mobile or else you will lose your traffic


----------



## SeeingDouble (Jul 25, 2019)

Absolutely, many people never look at how their website looks when viewed on mobile. This results in higher bounce rate and less time on page.

About 80% of my traffic is from mobile so I consider the experience essential.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

SeeingDouble said:


> Absolutely, many people never look at how their website looks when viewed on mobile. This results in higher bounce rate and less time on page.
> 
> About 80% of my traffic is from mobile so I consider the experience essential.


 Traffic and sales are different things, and we all know which one is more important. 
What people call "SEO" is basically 99% hyped up nonsense.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

I recently increased the number of mobile friendly pages on one of my websites, prompted by Google search consol. The SEO has stayed the same. The 'key' half dozen pages have always had mobile versions (m.home etc) , acessed by redirects, but some of the 'lesser' pages ( Faqs, artwork, t&c's etc) have stayed in desktop format.


I have noticed better rankings and more traffic, leading to more views of social media pages. Not had any increase in sales yet, largely down to my market niche being in lockdown.


If you are relying on search engines to drive business then you need to do what they want. If Google says you need to be mobile friendly to rank highly then it is in their power to limit your visibility.


Another big factor has been using the correct text format to get the 'keywords' to match with the SEO. I build my own sites using Webplusx8, which offers 'artistic text' and 'frame text'. Only frame text is readable as text to search engines. Artistic text is seen as a graphic object, and is unreadable to search engines.
One of my sites had much of the text formated as aristic text, which was hampering SEO visibility. It also made it look like I was 'keyword stuffing' - having terms in the SEO that don't relate to the site text - which google doesn't like.


----------



## Susangao (May 4, 2020)

I think, it depends upon your business type. 
if you are doing B2C business, mobile seo is more important. coz your target client sometimes can go shopping on mobile from time to time.
But if your business is B2B, (like our business), our main target clients are buyers, boss, the normal companies will source only during "working hours" which means they prefer to use on a computer in the daytime..after go back home, they don't talk about the sourcing business issue..


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

PatWibble said:


> but some of the 'lesser' pages ( Faqs, artwork, t&c's etc) have stayed in desktop format.


That's not SEO...it's mobile-friendly/responsive, and doesn't make any difference for FAQ and Terms pages. However that fact some of your pages are not mobile friendly while others are, means that your HTML wrapping is not good. Professional websites use the same html elements for all pages, and just vary the content. 





PatWibble said:


> I have noticed better rankings and more traffic, leading to more views of social media pages. Not had any increase in sales yet


A common complaint due to misconception about what SEO is and what it does. SEO only works if you have content to utilize.





PatWibble said:


> If you are relying on search engines to drive business then you need to do what they want. If Google says you need to be mobile friendly to rank highly then it is in their power to limit your visibility.


Google doesn't care about that. If people are interested in what you have, their algorithms will put you on the first page, as this encourages competitors to buy their ads.





PatWibble said:


> Another big factor has been using the correct text format to get the 'keywords' to match with the SEO. I build my own sites using Webplusx8, which offers 'artistic text' and 'frame text'. Only frame text is readable as text to search engines. Artistic text is seen as a graphic object, and is unreadable to search engines.


URL and meta-tag keywords is really outdated SEO. Still works OK for bing and yahoo, but they will catch up soon. Modern SEO requires the use of schemas (mainly schema.org). Google does threaten to "take manual action" against people abusing the schemas system, but I've been doing it for years and it works. Their bots are no match for a human knowing what he's doing. Geeky stuff basically... I love it .


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

TABOB said:


> Geeky stuff basically... I love it .



I am sure you are 100% correct in all that you say, but from my point of view I have done what google have asked for, regarding mobile pages and the results have spoken for themselves.


In the six weeks since I ammended one of my sites (the only one of my three sites that I am really interested in) I have gone from getting virtually no enquiries to getting 30 - 40 per week via the site. I am looking for volume customers, so I only want one or two of those to convert. Once lockdown is over I am hopping that orders will start to follow.


If google have the power and inclination to rank mobile friendly sites higher (when accessed from mobile devices) then that alone is the answer to the original question.
That probably doesn't answer the question from a 'geeky' point of view, but I am answering as a t-shirt geek, not a web developer geek.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

PatWibble said:


> If google have the power and inclination to rank mobile friendly sites higher (when accessed from mobile devices) then that alone is the answer to the original question.


I don't disagree at all with this. Google does that to some extent, and not having a mobile friendly website is unacceptable these days. However, that's UX, which does help when the potential customer comes to your website, but that's obviously not what SEO is.

Old-school SEO was all about having descriptive URLs, meta-tags, image tags etc. Easy stuff, and it was how search engines could understand what your content is and rank you by relevancy. These are still important as search engines will use them in the search results.

Modern SEO is a totally different and very geeky game. Look at the screenshot... The content in red boxes is harvested and link back to third party websites. Google doesn't care if the website is mobile friendly or not, it will use the content anyway. 

Google would like to do this for every search term, but it is not something regular people can grasp and utilize. This is why most search terms still produce plain results.


----------



## petridish (Mar 2, 2021)

Sure thing it actually depends on you business type. I mean, search engine optimization is only getting more and more complex nowadays. However, mobile search engine optimization is still something not that developed. I mean, sure thing that it helps you a lot, however it has not yet reached the levels of incredible.


----------



## JohnJClark (Oct 7, 2021)

I would say yes. At least if you’re trying to rank on Google search. I have read that Google’s Mobile-first Index ranks will rank mobile-optimized pages high even if you browse from a desktop. So yeah, now you will need to do all the regular SEO stuff plus make sure that your site runs smoothly on mobile devices. 
PS. Google has a tool for testing the mobile-friendliness of your website - Mobile-Friendly Test - Google Search Console.


----------



## Mantora (Nov 18, 2021)

Now 80% of people use their cell phones to visit websites. You just need an adaptive website, and then you won't lose a single customer.


----------



## Smart Print Transfers (Nov 9, 2021)

No doubt about that. The mobile page design and speed is become more and more important for SEO. When you run the speed test in Google pagespeed, the first score appear is Mobile Score instead of PC.


----------



## Mariobarison (6 mo ago)

Mobile SEO is very Important because the googles 98% traffic come from mobile that's why mobile SEO is very important than desktop.


----------

